# spanish bite at ft pickens??



## fox26 (Feb 21, 2011)

Been a few times in past few weeks and havnt seen anything. How is the bite? And is there a better time to go? I have been only in mornings so far. Any help would be appreciated, I am having a spanish itch!!


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

i was out there yesterday and they were bitting pretty good.BUT they were only hitting live baby LY's.Tried a bubble rig and gotcha on them but they didn't even nibble.So get some live LY's and get out there.They were coming in a little bigger than average size too!
Also one King was caught out there yesterday on a medium sized LY.I hooked one but snapped my line,forgot to set my drag correctly lol.


----------



## texaslonghorn62 (Jul 17, 2014)

I was there from 1130 until about 2 today and they were biting pretty good today also but again, mostly on baby LY's. I caught a couple of small ones on a gotcha and saw a few others caught on gotchas but most were on very small live bait and very close to the pier. Also saw a nice red brought in.


----------



## fox26 (Feb 21, 2011)

What rig are yall using for ly?


----------



## fox26 (Feb 21, 2011)

And is it just live bait? Cause I dont have a net or anything to catch them lol


----------



## texaslonghorn62 (Jul 17, 2014)

I wasn't using live bait but it looked like they were just flylining a long shank single small hook with a baby LY. Don't know where they got them. Maybe caught with sabiki rig?


----------



## wareagle50 (Aug 2, 2008)

Went out today and caught 9 Spanish in about two hours. Also caught a ton of hard tails and some Bonita. Caught all on trolling straw rigs.


----------



## fox26 (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks im gonna try here in a little bit


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

I guess it's Spanish time of year. All over the place


----------



## coastie83 (Apr 20, 2014)

Went 5 to 7 yesterday. Managed two from the shore. Didn't touch the gotcha I had, or live menhaden. Then I tied a foot of 20 pound mono to a swivel and a 1/8 split shot with a dead menhaden. That seemed to be the trick for me, 2 Spanish made a wonderful dinner for me and the lady.


----------



## okiman (Jul 26, 2013)

I went out to Ft. Pickens pier on Sunday and they were catching Spanish easy. Most of them were caught off live bait caught with a net at the pair, then on a hook and no weight. just throw it out and bring the line in slowly. But the bait has to be live. Anything else was just a wast of time. 

Good luck


----------

